# Stretching out?



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

So, I don't think this is a big issue or anything, but I've never heard anyone talk about this before.

Reggie is almost ALWAYS stretched out his full length when I look at him in his cage. I was worried the first few times cause it had been colder earlier this week and we were having issues regulating his cage temp. Now it stays at about 70-75, give or take depending on the day. We're working on keeping it at a good temp and think we might finally have it under control. Well, anyways, he's always stretched out! His back legs behind him and his front legs straight forward. I go look at him and stick my hand in and he's instantly up and running around.

So... is this normal????


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like he's splatting. It just means he's comfortable 
Kashi does this all the time when I take him out for bonding time.


----------

